# Louis Agassiz Apothecary



## epgorge (Sep 24, 2007)

These are not my most prized possession but they are right up there.
 This is one of six apothecaryâ€™s standing 3 and 5/8 inches tall and 2 inches in diameter. They all have their original glass ground stoppers. There are no embossments on the bottles. 
 These were Louis Agassizâ€™ apothecaryâ€™s he used while a professor at Harvard. These were purchased from Harvard Zoology Department in 1981 as part of a Harvard building, fund raiser.
 Agassiz came to America in 1846 and accepted an offer from Harvard in 1848. Agassiz was a grandfather of glacial studies and well known for natural history and botany. He was also a detractor of Darwinâ€™s theory on evolution.


----------



## epgorge (Sep 24, 2007)

.


----------

